# Computer won’t power up



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

First off..... I build PC's as a hobby and don't really have too much trouble that i can't figure out, but this one has me stumped.
I put together a system for a friend and it was running fine with the exception that the hard drive was missing. I shut it down opened it up and noticed the sata cable to the drive was damaged so I replaced it and tried the reboot the system and the only thing I get is two leds (yellow and green) flashing simultaneously and that's it. No fans turning, no nothing. I've tried various things to find the problem with the exception of pulling the machine apart and I think it's something simple I may have not thought about.
Any help would be appreciated.......


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make and model number of the parts inside the PC? 

Where are you seeing the LEDs?


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

Orange/Yellow lights up briefly
Gigabyte G1 Guerrilla MB
Intel i7 960
Mushkin 12GB Mem
Nvidia GeForce 480
Seagate 500 MB HD
WD 1 TB HD 
Corsair 760 PS


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there jugula,

Try booting up the computer with only the bare essentials: Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, Video Card, and one stick of RAM. Disconnect everything else, turn on your computer and see if you can at least get the computer to post.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

OK..... Tried that same result


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where are the LEDs? Not what LEDs, but where are they located on the system? The case or motherboard?


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

The LEDs are on the MB....... to the left of the CPU with the memory slots being beneath the CPU


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi jugula,

Take out the CMOS battery for about 10-sec or so and then put the CMOS battery back on. Then turn on the computer and see if you can get the computer to post.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

DB..... That didn't work either.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Did you take the motherboard out of the case, place it on the box, and then try to boot the system with only the minimal components as DBCooper mentioned? This will eliminate most possibilities for shorts caused by improper standoff installation or a loose screw. If your front-panel switch doesn't reach with the motherboard placed on its box then briefly span front-panel header pins 6 and 8 (as shown on page 29 of your manual) to start the system.

Make sure that the 24-pin and 8-pin (CPU) power connectors are firmly clicked into place and also that the CPU fan connector is firmly attached, the same goes for the video card's power connector(s). If you have a modular PSU, make sure that the cable connectors at the power supply end are firmly attached too.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

OK..... I'll pull it apart and try it with out the case involved. Going to be a bit difficult as the CPU has a case mounted water cooler... I'll get back shortly


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

Still the same story.... orange/yellow led blinks once, that's it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you remove the memory then try to boot, does the PC express any beep codes?


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

I'll get back to you in the morning...... got a family emergency happening


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Take your time, we'll be here. Family is always first.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm back..... No worries.......

No beeps with memory out


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds to me that the motherboard has died then. It should beep when attempting to boot without memory.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Most new motherboards don't have integral speakers so you will need to use the case's front-panel speaker (or obtain another one) to detect error codes.

Another possibility for error might be the video card. Ensure that your video card is fully seated in its slot. If someone you know has an old video card you might try it too to see if you can get an image but it's looking like the motherboard is faulty. It may be best to take advantage of any 30-day return/replacement policies the seller has.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

"New"? Most of them do, and nearly all Gigabyte boards do as well.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

OK, thanks I was hoping that it wasn't but what can you do. At any rate I'll get back to you kind folks who helped me out.


----------

